# FinerDetails - Aston Martin Vantage



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Just catching up on my write ups so for now you are only getting one pic!!!!

and there is a lamp and stand in there somewhere....


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Good grief !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

have fun did you?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't tell me - they bought a PC, but forgot to put the pad on :doublesho


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

bloody hell did he/she use a brillo pad?!!!!


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Maybe some kids wash it for them....


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

and now for the full report....

Yet another nightmare journey to get to this car too, 36 miles taking 1hour 40mins, and it took me an hour 50min to get home too. Oh this time of year!

so, the car!!! Before? As in before I washed it?














































look, swirls on wet dirty paint! This is not going to be good if they can be seen this easy at this stage:










inside and underneath:




























First job was wheels:










then the paintwork:



















and some December Clay bar action:










I then drived the car off, and moved into the garage. Taping with 3m 3434 wwhere necessary. Paint depth checks all round, the car having an average of 90-100ums.

And the paint inspection with lamps:










I took the decision to test in on the front wing:



















and then go straight into the bonnet:














































then up onto the roof areas:










and into the rear shoulders:




























drivers door:





































near side wing:



















passenger door:



















Once I'd finsihed machining I applied Swissvax Cleaner Fluid to the paintwork, door shuts and alloys. The alloys were then sealed with Swissvax Autobahm. Whilst this was curing I cleaned the tail pipes with Swissvax Metal Polish:



















and then started to apply Swissvax Divine Wax:



















applied and removed panel by panel:










Tyres, arches and trim were dressed with Swissvax Pneu. Glass was cleaned with Crystal. Inside the leather was cleaned with Swissvax Leather cleaner and then the Leather milk applied and left to soak. Shuts waxed with divine. Seal treated with Swissvax Seal Feed:










The xterior after shots were taken before I started the interior - I wanted some daylight after shots. Cant think why!!












































































































































































and the interior, inside as it was well and truely dark by now:



















and underneath:




























one for the website gallery i fear 










Thank you for reading. I'm off to get some food, cleaned up and then some ssleep! This was the cleaner of the two cars, back again tomorrow to do the worse one!!


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome correction on the Vantage! now it looks like a new ride!...........:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent correction there:thumb: shocking swirls on such as nice car......


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez's thats some very good correction, IMHO!!

some of those 50/50 shots on the doors are amazing

well done!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow an amazing turn around and great finish!

Hats off to you :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fantastic work, stunning 50/50s and captured them so well Iain!:thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

You should be proud of that one, great correction work and superb 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

You have the contenders there for the best 50/50 ever!

That truely is a shocking way for a car like that to look.

I bet the owner is worshiping you now. Well done.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wooooow top job mate that one was a mess, i cant wait to see the other one


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

they are some of best 50/50 shots Ive ever seen:thumb: 
and that finish I'm speechless


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

Spot on!

Amazed you got everything done in one daylight short day. Good effort!:thumb: 

Who takes all of your in action shots for you? Or is there two of you 'on the job'


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

That is one lovely looking motor, Tope work as usual, and defently worth the day shots :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Outstanding mate! :thumb:


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awsome work again mate brilliant job, cant belive someone would let such a beautifull machine get in so bad a shape,
Bet the owner is one happy bunny now


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

that was almost criminal the state it was in before! top work to get it in such a great condition afterwards


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Iain, if you got to the job when it was still dark, what time did Epoch get there with the Myrka's to wet sand the paint ready for you to polish? 

Great turnaround. 

Was it the same product/pad as used at Steve's on the BMW?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, amazing correction - should be against the law for people to let a car get like that !


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Proper job

Amazing 50:50's Iain, bet you smiled when you say the tape come off!

Can't wait to see the next car


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

those 50/50 shots on the door are just rediculous!

has the owner seen these pictures?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats a truly awesome turn around brilliant work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG! :doublesho 

Probably some of the worst swirls I've seen, and probably some of the best 50:50s!

What a difference :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work! lovely motor, those 50 / 50's are insane!!


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


>


OMFGIAB!!! :doublesho

says it all really!

lovely car, shocking paintwork but a fantastic turaround...

good work fella :buffer: :thumb:

jim


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

blimey that's some poorly looked after paint before you set about it!:doublesho 

super job as always fella ...Astons black is incredibly flakey isn't it!


----------



## tsw06 (Aug 3, 2006)

Those are some of the best 50/50s I've ever seen on DW :thumb: 

Top Finish


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

One of the best correction jobs I have seen in a while this one, and a very clear and sharp looking machine finish as well. Excellent. :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Top marks on the correction, but (unless it's just me), I'm not feeling the Divine effect.
No doubting it looks very clean, etc, but something just seems lacking or missing.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning correction work 11/10!

How did the car get into that state in the first place?


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Great job, lets hope that they wash it correctly from now on


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top stuff as always Iain :thumb: 

Thats some land in the background makes a nice backdrop.


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Has to be the best 50/50's I have seen, awesome job! :thumb:


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Really nice car...well done :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

top job ian mate


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, you think you've seen everything and then... :doublesho 

...cracking 50:50 shots, I can't recall ever seeing better! Brilliant stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

PJS said:


> Top marks on the correction, but (unless it's just me), I'm not feeling the Divine effect.
> No doubting it looks very clean, etc, but something just seems lacking or missing.


To be perfectly honest, I think sitting at a computer looking at pictures on a screen, most people are kidding themselves if they think they can see a vast difference in finish comparing waxes.

In the metal, quite a different story of course.

Brilliant job Iain, fabulous correction.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Great writeup :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

Those 50:50 pics are MENTAL


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

fantastic job.... 

I am nearly in tears though after looking at the before pictures! Thats a disgrace!


----------



## Ron (Dec 7, 2005)

Tremendous Iain, What more can you say.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> To be perfectly honest, I think sitting at a computer looking at pictures on a screen, most people are kidding themselves if they think they can see a vast difference in finish comparing waxes.
> 
> In the metal, quite a different story of course.


But it's not like I'm comparing two or more products on the same car and suggesting one looks better than the other.
I'm merely pointing out that compared to some of the other recent threads posted, that the end result looks less than those others.
Look at the BMs done by our US member, and you can see what I'm referring to.....I hope.
I know different camera and time of day/light level potentially have the power to mask certain details, but I don't think that's the case here.

Still, phenomenal correction which hasn't gone unnoticed, just in case that's lost in my 'disappointment' with the final look.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

seriously....... what did they do to it! The car cant be that old either.

Fantastic turnaround. Thanks for the post.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What an absolute state to let a car like that (or any car really) to get into. But some fantastic correction as shown in the 50/50's and a lovely finish.

What a turnaround - well done!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Fantastic correction work Iain. The 50-50's are the best I've seen from you yet.
Did the owner say how it came to be in that state in the first place?, did he subject it to a weekly Bosnian gritty sponge wash?
Hopefully his jaw didnt dent the bodywork when it hit the floor after he saw the completed car!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OMG :doublesho

I cant believe the state of that, and as already said, if Carlsberg did 50/50 shots 

I hope you have a maintenance plan to keep it in that state, and the local shotblasting company arent doing the washing any more.....


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Just got in half hour agao, having left home at 6.30am this morning.

The owner was extremely impressed with the pics too! Took him a CD with a copy of them on this morning. Needless to say he is well chuffed about his car, noticing how much cleaner it stays in the bad weather now its been cleaned up and protected.

The car under 7k miles on it and is valeted weekly by a sponge valeter. The car is very very dirty.

Thank you to everyone for your comments, great to come home to after a very long day and still got another day to go yet.


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

i bet he was gobsmacked when he saw the pictures. 

id be hunting that valeter down wanting my money back!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Shocked that somone could let their car get that swirled up !


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

stunning turn around, lovely car


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Great correction on that poor Aston :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Waas the correction carried out with a rotary or PC would a PC of been able to take on a job like this ?

How long did the whole car take from start to finish


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

TriBorG said:


> Waas the correction carried out with a rotary or PC would a PC of been able to take on a job like this ?
> 
> How long did the whole car take from start to finish


The correction was by rotary, as are all my corrections. I really only use the PC for paintwork cleansing now, and sealants occasionally.:thumb:

Could the PC do that? mmm, maybe, given time, the right pad and polish, and most importantly, the right operator.

This car was done over a full long day.:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome Work. Get that watch off


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Awesome Work. Get that watch off


 come back when you have the ground to say so:detailer:

Been detailing with a watch on for longer than you are years old


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Best 50:50 shots ever, full stop.

About the comment of the waxes not looking good etc, remeber our fellow Americans pictures look far better sometimes simply because they have something called SUN!!!

I'm sure if he inflicted any damage with his watch, he may be able to rectify it judging by the amount of scratches he's just removed:thumb: 

Top Top Detail


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Whoever washed that car deserves to be shot 

At least it gave you the opportunity of taking some of the most impressive 50:50 shots ever 
Superb work and a fantastic finish :thumb:

I hope you have got the owner signed up to a maintenance programme.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Having seen the phone pics I knew this was going to be one of the best 50;50 shots of the year and now seeing the full size one I know I was right, stunning work 

As to the not getting the Divine look, its all down to the photos, changes in lighting, exposure etc will make a load of difference, not forgetting how good the person behind the camera is at taking shots, Iain is a million times better at detailing than he is a photographer.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks guys

I truely look back the pics myself in amazement too. You cannot begin to imagine what was going through my head as I created and captured them.

Iain


----------

